
Ask HN: Will the U.S. ever have a law similar to the EU's GDPR? Why or why not? - ralston
Do you think the U.S. will ever pass a law giving its citizens the right to obtain information regarding their data from companies that operate within the U.S. - similar to what the E.U. has implemented with GDPR? Why or why not?
======
greenyoda
Lots of discussion about GDPR-like regulation in the US going on here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16786072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16786072)

------
auganov
Given the political momentum I could see SOME law getting passed. But if you
look at the industry they're too different. The US has many significant
players that'd suffer. Europe has few, hurting an already insignificant tech
industry won't matter. It's another opportunity for them to ransom American
corporations. And in fact, you could argue it's going to help local startups
in a protectionist China-like way.

The point is - incentives are very different.

------
PeOe
I don´t think it will come soon but maybe in some years. At the moment the
politic in the US is too much focused on spying and getting information about
their people. In some way, it might be okay to use the data for security but
most companies misuse the data.

